# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  3D Printer Discussion Forum

## Emma

Discussion related to 3D Printing Systems, 3D Printers, 3D Printing technology.
Happy to answer you and slove issues.

----------


## Emma

*5 questions to ask before you start 3D printing**01. How much money should I spend?**02. Will I be making moving parts?**03. Should I use a 3D print service?**04. What material should I use?**05. What software do I need?*

----------


## Emma

Want to get into 3D printing? It's an exciting and evolving field for sure, but can also be an expensive one. Here are 5 questions every designer should ask themselves before taking the plunge...


*01. How much money should I spend?*

Not all 3D printers cost the same
First, consider what the printer's main purpose will be. If you'll be using it for an artistic venture, you should opt for a capable budget printer. However, if you want to create professional prototypes, to show clients and moving parts, think about investing a little more on a printer with a wider range of features and higher print quality. Check out these articles:

5 affordable 3D printers for designersThe best pro 3D printers3 great desktop 3D printers for clutter-free designers3 great budget 3D printers



*02. Will I be making moving parts?*


Different products require different levels of 3D printing sophistication
This might seem like a strange question, but different 3D printers have different limitations, so you need to ensure it can do the job you require it to. For example, in some more complex models or parts, overhangs may not be able to be printed, or layer delamination may cause parts to break in certain machines.


*03. Should I use a 3D print service?*

Using a 3D print service takes a huge chunk of work out of the equation
If your budget or storage space doesn't allow for your own personal 3D printer, then fear not, you're still able to print using a dedicated 3D printing service, such as Shapeways. This might be a better option for you as you can turn your ideas from digital designs into real products from your desktop and have them shipped to your door.


*04. What material should I use?*

3D printers tend to use plastic filaments. The most common consumables used by 3D printers using the FDM (fused deposition modelling) technology are ABS, PLA and PVA – all of which are used in a large variety of applications in the industry and come in a number of colours, diameters and lengths. Before you buy, check the materials options. Start with our easy guide to 3D printing materials.


*05. What software do I need?*


Lots of software companies are vying for the 3D printing market, so it pays to shop around
If you're just getting started, there are a number of 3D modelling software options available that can be downloaded for free. SketchUp is fun and free and known for being easy to use. Blender is also a good free option, as are basic apps like SculptGL and OpenSCAD – this software application creates solid 3D CAD objects using OpenCSG.

----------


## Emma

*Cool Things to 3D Print*

*Caffeine Molecule Drinks Coaster*

You love coffee, we love coffee, everybody loves coffee. But you know what no-one likes? Ugly brown rings. Ugh! Banish them from your table with this smart drinks coaster in the shape of the caffeine molecule.
2.*One Handed Page Holder*

A simple but ingenious lifehack for those who like to read good old fashioned books. You know, those stacks of pressed wood fibre, embossed with glyphs that induce shared hallucinations. Keep a book open with one handed with this page holder.
*3.Headphone Stand*

For those folks spending any amount of time listening to music at their desk, a decent headphone stand is a crucial accessory. Sure, you could have an ordinary headset stand, or you could make some big audio dynamite with a 3D printed headphone stand. Choose wisely!
*4.Stackable Hex Drawers*

Phone charger cables, USB cables, HDMI cables, Thunderbolt cables, DisplayPort cables… Your office space is littered in a spaghetti of cables, are we right? Banish the mess with this set of hex drawers. The design is stackable too, so you can extend the hive as the need arises.
*5.Self-Watering Planter*

Houseplants dying from neglect? NEVER AGAIN. Print off this easy-peasy automatic plant waterer, and your conscience will remain clean. Particularly useful for kitchen herbs, where you can make them last up to a week longer by repotting in this natty device.
*6.Toothpaste Tube Squeezer*

Squeeze every last drop of toothpaste from the tube with this toothpaste tube squeezer. It prints in three separate parts, and is wide enough to accommodate most tubes on the market. Not only a cool thing to 3D print, but also something to keep your breath minty fresh.
*7.Soap Dish*

An elegant soap dish for the bathroom, in two separate pieces that are washable. You can customize the inner tray with your own patterns, if you prefer.
*For more Head over to :* *Latest 3D Printing Technology to 3D Print*

----------


## Emma

*How bad is a cheap 3D printer?*Before buying a cheap 3d printer always ask yourself these questions!

1: What type of support are you getting?

2: Does it come with a warranty?

3: Ask to view Sample Prints, Print Quality, and Capabilities

4: look at Specs, Construction,

5: build size ( most cheap printers have a small print volume does this suit what you will be using it for?

The trouble is that people who don’t understand all of the common problems most cheap printers have, think that price point for a decent machine is too high, but for small production runs, there really isn’t any comparison.I hope that as the consumer market matures, customers will look to higher quality machines that may be a little more expensive, but will save them huge amounts of time and stress.

For more head over to check out: *Buying Guide for Desktop 3D Printer*

----------


## Emma

3D printing materials & Filaments
3D Printing community brought up big variety of different filaments types to use for their projects. 
So how to choose the right type and what everyone needs to know before planning the whole process of printing.

Check out today *Filaments*

----------


## Emma

*Knowledge about STL file?*For 3D printing, the most common file format is Standard Triangle Language (STL). In simple words, your design will be translated into triangles in the 3D space. Most 3D modeling software applications have the option to export your designs to an STL file and set the desired resolution. The following is a visual representation of different file resolutions from extremely high (left) to quite low (right):

Resolutions that are too low or too high can cause problems while modeling for 3D printing.
Low-resolution STL file : It’s important to be aware that a poor-quality export will never be able to deliver a good print. Low-resolution means that the triangles in your STL file are big and the surface of your print will not be smooth. Just like digital imaging, lower resolutions leads to a “pixelated” print.

Very high-resolution STL file : A file with a high resolution will make your file too big adding challenges during printing. As it contains higher level of details, printing will be time-consuming and some 3D printers may not be able to print at all. We suggest your aim to maintain the file size below 15MB before uploading your model to our website. 

Feel free to contact us for more please head over to: *http://bit.ly/3d-modeling-for-3d-printer*

----------


## Emma

*3D Printer Filament Types :ABS
*

*Acrylonitrile butadiene styrene [abs] 3D Printer Filaments*ranks as the second most popular 3D printer filament, after PLA. But that just means it’s the second most commonly _used_. With respect to its material properties, ABS is actually moderately superior to PLA, despite being slightly more difficult to print with. It’s for this reason that ABS is found in many manufactured household and consumer goods, including LEGO bricks and bicycle helmets!
Products made of ABS boast *high durability* and a *capacity to withstand high temperatures*, but 3D printer enthusiasts should be mindful of the filament’s *high printing temperature*, *tendency to warp* during cooling, and *intense fumes*. Be sure to print with a heating bed, and in a well-ventilated space.
Read our in-depth article on this 3D printer filament
3D Printer Filament Properties: ABS


Strength: High | Flexibility: Medium | Durability: HighDifficulty to use: MediumPrint temperature: 210°C – 250°CPrint bed temperature: 80°C – 110°CShrinkage/warping: ConsiderableSoluble: In esters, ketones, and acetoneFood safety: Not food safe

When should I use ABS 3D printer filament?
ABS is tough – able to withstand high stress and temperature. It’s also moderately flexible. Together these properties make ABS a good general-purpose 3D printer filament, but where it really shines is with items that are frequently handled, dropped, or heated. Examples include *phone cases*, *high-wear toys*, *tool handles*, *automotive trim components*, and *electrical enclosures*.

For more Head over to *All About Buying 3D Printer Filaments*

----------

